
37Signals Profiled In Time Magazine - dean
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1622565,00.html
======
mynameishere
_the team wanted to let people track how much a document had changed over
time. They pored over Ph.D. theses and complex algorithms. Instead, ace
programmer David Hansson worked out a "cheat": software to track the number of
characters in each document. ... With that clever solution, 37signals reduced
what could have been a months-long programming project to a day's work_

full implementation:

counter++

Keyword: "Ace"

~~~
palish
This deserves an upmod because that's exactly the essence of software
engineering, in my opinion. "How do you sidestep this hard problem in an
elegant way?" David is one of the most valuable engineers in the world.

------
gibsonf1
Wow, that is truly great PR.

